

I Don’t Care - hk__2
https://t37.net/i-don-t-care.html

======
chippy
>At some point, I was about to retweet those articles, but something prevented
me from doing it....

>I didn’t care about them.

Many people don't care about the things they promote, they care about the
potential effect of the promotion. Either on themselves, attention, self-
promotion, ego, or upon something that they do care about i.e. it might get
more attention to a third party. In a sense, even the article was written for
a reason.

